# Suggest a PC Cabinets without Power Supply under 2k.



## sandynator (Dec 17, 2016)

I need a good quality PC cabinet[without SMPS] especially the Front USB & Audio Ports around Rs.2000/-

My current Circle CC546 has developed problem in 1 yr with front Audio Port & sometimes Front USB goes Haywire.

Prime ABGB has the *Antec VSk 4000 @2k* & I need to know if there is any other options from Quality Brands.

My current config is as follows..

Core i3 4150 on Gigabyte H81M-S2PH
Power Supply Antec VP450P
1TB Seagate HDD & Will add up 2TB HDD at the same time
1 optical DVD Writer
2 x 4GB Kingston HyperX 1600mhz Ram

How are Zebronics cabinets ??
Please suggest..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2016)

If you are looking for quality cabinets then Antec, Corsair, Cooler Master are some of the well known brands.

Zebronics, Intex are local brands which are very cheap in terms of price to quality ratio as well.

So better stick with Antec VSK-4000 U3 @ 2.65k
U3 means USB 3.0 front ports
Link: Antec NEW SOLUTION SERIES VSK-4000-U3 Black With USB 3.0 Computer Case | eBay Mobil


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]

USB 3 is not needed as my mobo does not have front USB 3 headers. 
I think the one with prime ABGB too have USB 3
Buy Online | Antec VSK 4000 Computer Cabinet VSK4000B-U3 | Price in Indi

2k as quoted to me by prime executive


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 17, 2016)

I will suggest you to stay away from Antec Cabinets as well, I have 11 GX900 cabinets in my office and all of them have atleast 2 USB ports not working. Most of them have 3 not working and these are not more than 14 months old.

Get a deepcool, nzxt or corsair. 

Also the Antec service is poor atleast in north india. they have service center in delhi and they tell be to remove front panel's board and send it to them and they will send a new one when they receive it. How is one supposed to work without Power button for 2-3 days(min time).


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Check this one *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/bitfenix-nova-mid-tower-pc-case-bfx-nov-100-kkxsk-rp/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2016)

NZXT, Corsair, Bitfenix, CoolerMaster does not have quality entry level cases in 2.5k range.
I mean if the quality is good then price will be higher and vice-versa.

Only Antec VSK-4000 U3 & Antec GX200 is available at 2.7k & Deepcool Tesseract SW at 2.7k which has some decent quality.

Yes, Since the price is low, the quality of the cabinet's metal also will be accordingly but there is nothing to be worried about.

Even high end cases give problems if the product is a defective piece or else it will function flawlessly.

I recommended the above cases to many in the forums, and nobody complained about them later.

Since all vendors back their products with sufficient warranty. There is nothing to be worried about nowadays.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

